# Word of the day: Kaleidoscope



## Jace (Dec 5, 2021)

A tube-shaped optical instrument  that is rotated to produce a succession of 
symmetrical designs by means of mirrors reflecting the constantly changing patterns 
made by bits of colored glass at the end of the tube.

Did you have one...in your youth?
We did..in our house! 
Ah! Memories!


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 5, 2021)

Yes, but after the initial fun with it, they got ignored.


----------



## win231 (Dec 5, 2021)

When I first heard _"Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds,_" with the verse, "The girl with kaleidoscope eyes," I asked my mom (who hated pop music) what a kaleidoscope was.  She replied, "Something you would see if you were on dope."


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

I sure did it lasted about 4 days then I pulled it apart to see how it works.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2021)

Yes, I had several _Kaleidoscopes _when I was a kid.  That brings back fond memories.  Loved to look at the colorful  patterns~


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 5, 2021)

One of my favorite toys.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2021)

As a young child I received a kaleidoscope for Christmas, I absolutely loved it!    Simpler times, looked something like this..


----------



## Jace (Dec 5, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> As a young child I received a kaleidoscope for Christmas, I absolutely loved it!    Simpler times, looked something like this..


Very good post!...Thanks...for anyone who never saw one!


----------



## RubyK (Dec 6, 2021)

I had a kaleidoscope as a child and loved it. In time it stopped showing patterns when something inside of it broke.


----------

